# Mic does not work! :(



## CorsairCHI (Nov 21, 2004)

Hello everyone! I just want to thank the people that run this website! Thank you! 
*Ok, here is the problem i am having. I reformated my computer about a week ago. I installed all the drivers and what not. My sound works fine. But my mic does not work. I use Windows XP Home. I have installed soundblaster. Not sure what to do about my mic. Hope someone can help me out! Thank you for taking the time to read my post...   * 
_CorsairCHI_


----------



## oczad (Nov 19, 2004)

you need to enable it in the windows volume control. Go to accessories/entertainment on the start menu and open the volume control. If you want to record with the mic, in the volume control go to options then properties and check the circle next to "recording". Make sure "mic" is checked in the window below. Then click ok and look for the slider called mic and make sure the checkbox under it is checked and that the slider it up about 1/2 way. That should do it for recording. However, theres also a mic slider in the playback section of the volume control. This is to determine whether you want the mic's sound coming out of the speakers. I suggest no to have that enabled because it will cause feedback. When you 1st opened the panel it was in the playback panel. Check "mute" under the mic slider if you want no sound from the mic thru the speakers. It will still record, but you just won't hear it from the speakers till you play back whet you just recorded. Also, if you don't see the mic silder, in either the recording or playback panels, go to properties and check the circle next to whichever panels is missing the mic option and make sure it's checked in the lower window.


----------



## CorsairCHI (Nov 21, 2004)

Thank you very much. You have been a big help. My mic is now working. Thank you again! :wave: :tongue: :shy: :smile: :-D


----------



## polarbear (Dec 1, 2004)

got some problem with my onboard audio card ( p4p800 by asus ) : my mic doesnt work, for exemple, when i talk to someone via ventrilo, he doesnt hear me. In the other hand, if i run winamp, i play a song, and i talk to him, he will hear the song.. Btw, i ve tested everything that people suggest, and i have an headset. :upset: 
plz.. help me ray:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Probably would be easier if you started a separate thread...but since this one is fairly old, I don't see how it matters that much.

It seems as though you have the wrong input device selected- double click the little speaker icon, options->properties. Ajust volume for *recording*, select microphone.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 1, 2004)

ive already done that..


----------



## oczad (Nov 19, 2004)

polarbear said:


> got some problem with my onboard audio card ( p4p800 by asus ) : my mic doesnt work, for exemple, when i talk to someone via ventrilo, he doesnt hear me. In the other hand, if i run winamp, i play a song, and i talk to him, he will hear the song.. Btw, i ve tested everything that people suggest, and i have an headset. :upset:
> plz.. help me ray:


Don't forget there are TWO mic volumes in the windows control panel ! One is for playback which can be found in the playback panel. The other is under the recording panel which can be accessed by going to the volume panel and clicking options/properties and checking the circle next to "recording" then clicking "ok". That will bring up the recording volume control panel. If either of the 2 mic volumes are no there, they must be selected in the properties box with a checkmark in the lower window with the appropriate circle checked. (either reording or playback)

Not sure exactly what you're doing by your description, but even tho you aren't recording you may need to use the recording mic volume. Either that or you HAVE BEEN using the recording one and should be using the playback one. Try both and see.


----------

